# Scythe Mugen 4



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 15, 2013)

Scythe has once again revamped the Mugen series with the Mugen 4. Utilizing a unique design and six 6 mm heatpipes, it has all the markings of a typical Tower-style heatsink. What truly sets it apart is the near silent operation that steals even Noctua's thunder.

*Show full review*


----------



## Nordic (Nov 16, 2013)

I honestly quite like this. Seems to be quite a good balance. I wonder what the prices will be when it goes on sale. I just recently got a respire t40 for $15 which is a heck of a deal. This wont go that low though. Excellent review crazy me thinks.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 16, 2013)

yea great cooler exceptionally quiet it just blends in with the crowd a bit to much


----------



## Frick (Nov 16, 2013)

About €47 here. Seems good.


----------



## Jetster (Nov 16, 2013)

Where do they come up with these names


----------



## SmokingCrop (Nov 16, 2013)

Frick said:


> About €47 here. Seems good.



more like 33-35 euros here  (Netherlands)
It's a great cooler, very quiet.
I'd love to see how the Scythe Mugen 4 PC Games Hardware's edition compares to this one.


----------



## Ed_1 (Nov 16, 2013)

It would of been nice if they gave some single sided tape for cushion on each side of fan that hits the HS . 
In one pic it "looks" like fins are getting bent a little for fan ?

One question on CPU, does that sample really need 1.20v to stabilize it at only 4.2 ?
I would think stock voltage should work or slight bump but then again maybe you increase for more heat output to test HS ?


----------



## Major_A (Nov 16, 2013)

I still have the scars to prove that installing a Scythe Mugen (1) is a "B".  I saw the review title and immediately thought to myself no more Mugens.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 16, 2013)

Ed_1 said:


> It would of been nice if they gave some single sided tape for cushion on each side of fan that hits the HS .
> In one pic it "looks" like fins are getting bent a little for fan ?
> 
> One question on CPU, does that sample really need 1.20v to stabilize it at only 4.2 ?
> I would think stock voltage should work or slight bump but then again maybe you increase for more heat output to test HS ?



Correct static voltages are used to make testing equal across coolers

due to how Haswell operates when testing the FPU at default stock voltages the chip hits higher than 1.2v this creates inconsistent results.  As such the voltages are set to a specific setting so as to be as close to default as possible and to be stable The voltages at the overclocked setting are slightly higher than needed to generate some heat and to maintain stability in FPU only workloads


----------



## Steevo (Nov 16, 2013)

After using liquid cooling for years now I am surprised how little has actually been done on the air cooled side to improve the heatpipe design. No vapor chambers, no gallium filled pipes, and most of the heat pipe designs still seem to perform best in the desktop layout instead of tower, but they still keep making them this way.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 17, 2013)

Steevo said:


> After using liquid cooling for years now I am surprised how little has actually been done on the air cooled side to improve the heatpipe design. No vapor chambers, no gallium filled pipes, and most of the heat pipe designs still seem to perform best in the desktop layout instead of tower, but they still keep making them this way.



Saphire has their vaporX cooler which in fact has vapor chambers as you might of guessed by the name.


----------



## Steevo (Nov 17, 2013)

james888 said:


> Saphire has their vaporX cooler which in fact has vapor chambers as you might of guessed by the name.



For CPU's then?


----------



## Nordic (Nov 17, 2013)

Steevo said:


> For CPU's then?



http://www.sapphiretech.com/presentation/product/?cid=7&gid=1192&sgid=1193&pid=1751&lid=1


----------



## Ed_1 (Nov 17, 2013)

CM TPC800/812 has vapor chamber but from what I remember vapor chambers don't seem to be big boost in performance .
The old D14 still does well w/o it .


----------



## palibaya (Jan 8, 2014)

Can this cooler fit into my Fractal Design Define Mini?


----------



## SmokingCrop (Jan 8, 2014)

palibaya said:


> Can this cooler fit into my Fractal Design Define Mini?



Yes 
My dad has the define mini + mugen 4: 
It closes without any problems (with the side-fan-area closed off as well).


----------



## palibaya (Jan 9, 2014)

SmokingCrop said:


> Yes
> My dad has the define mini + mugen 4: (don't mind the horrible quality)
> It closes without any problems (with the side-fan-area closed off as well).


Wow.. thanks alot, i will buy it when it's come to my country..


----------



## luimapeiz (Jan 27, 2014)

Hey,

Excusing a test, he does not have many senses very much to replace single Mugen 4 Phanteks PH-TC14PE -s !? (is into which Mugen 4 rights , but is into which Phanteks. and minimal the difference!) 
a FAN was tackling industrially I have a copy , but I added it to it single Scythe Glide Stream 12cm 1900rpm PWM FAN-s...






L


----------



## SmokingCrop (Jan 27, 2014)

luimapeiz said:


> Hey,
> 
> Excusing a test, he does not have many senses very much to replace single Mugen 4 Phanteks PH-TC14PE -s !? (is into which Mugen 4 rights , but is into which Phanteks. and minimal the difference!)
> a FAN was tackling industrially I have a copy , but I added it to it single Scythe Glide Stream 12cm 1900rpm PWM FAN-s...


Um, I bet google translate can make better sentences than that? I didn't understand it :/


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 28, 2014)

> It is a 120 mm x 25 mm PWM fan that spins at 400-1400 RPM and uses a sleeve bearing.


That must go.  I never trust a sleeve for processor duty.


----------



## luimapeiz (Jan 28, 2014)

SmokingCrop said:


> Um, I bet google translate can make better sentences than that? I didn't understand it :/



i hope so is worth it to replace Scythe Mugen 4 Phanteks PH-TC14PE onto a refrigerator...


----------



## luka1002 (Feb 27, 2014)

If you add second fan you will get a beast and that beast will go in top class! Better idea is to buy SCYTHE Mugen 4 *PCGH *Edition. It comes with 2 fans runnin at 800 rpm. It is almost noiseless!


----------

